# Physicain assistant



## heathergirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Can a physician assistant own a healthcare facility 100%? Please tell me where I can find this information.   

Thanks,

Heather D Unklesbay, CPC, MA
Office Manager


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 1, 2009)

From a legality aspect, I'm certainly not qualified to answer this but I can direct you to this chapter of the Medicare regs...  

As indicated in Pub. 100-02, chapter 15, section 190(D):

 • Payment for the PA's services may only be made to the PA's employer, not to the PA himself/herself. In other words, the PA cannot individually enroll in Medicare and receive direct payment for his or her services. This also means that the PA does not reassign his or her benefits to the employer, since the employer must receive direct payment anyway. 

• The PA's employer can be either an individual or an organization. If the employer is a professional corporation or other duly qualified legal entity (e.g., LLC, LLP) in a State that permits PA ownership in the entity (e.g., as a stockholder, member), the entity may bill for PA services even if a PA is a stockholder or officer of the entity â€“ so long as the entity is eligible to enroll as a provider or supplier in the Medicare program. PAs may not otherwise organize or incorporate and bill for their services directly to the Medicare program, including as, but not limited to, sole proprietorships or general partnerships. Accordingly, a qualified employer is not a group of PAs that incorporate to bill for their services. Moreover, leasing agencies and staffing companies do not qualify under the Medicare program as â€œproviders of servicesâ€� or suppliers of services.

http://www1.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/pim83c10.pdf


----------



## heathergirl (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Rebecca!!!!!


----------

